# yay no school due to snow to day!!



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 2, 2009)

yay no school today im so happy  i can cube to day


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

i dont have school etheir


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 2, 2009)

New York City never shuts down because of snow :/


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 2, 2009)

i live in queens


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2009)

ahhh i feel your joy, i had over a week off recently  enjoy!


----------



## Crossed (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm havin a week off now.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 2, 2009)

lol a lot of people have a lot of days off to


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 2, 2009)

we don't have enough snow for a snowday in holland

well, one day 4 years ago


----------



## MistArts (Mar 2, 2009)

Northern VA is off too!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 2, 2009)

How much snow is there in those places? 

I just had a week off 2 weeks ago.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm off too!


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 2, 2009)

doesnt even snow in Ca (the normal part)


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

i live in southern va


----------



## jcuber (Mar 2, 2009)

Most of NJ (including where I live) contacted people about the closing by 8:00 last night! They usually call at about 5:00 thru an automated notification system.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 2, 2009)

im on LI and were off


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> New York City never shuts down because of snow :/



They did today! I even called out of work last night in anticipation of the snow, but it wasn't even necessary.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 2, 2009)

pleasantville- NO SCHOOL!!!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 2, 2009)

No school here either! For the first time it many years my school district actually called it the night before, allowing many more hours of sleep.


----------



## Musturd (Mar 2, 2009)

My finals for today are cancelled until after vacation!!


----------



## Ewks (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm so jealous. I've never had a day off due to snow. But I live in Finland where we have snow a lot every year so a little snowing doesn't make everyone go nuts. (Unlike those in UK who go crazy from a little bit of snow just joking).


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 2, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> i live in queens



Me too, so I got a day off and I can finish my book report that I forgot to do over the weekend. Woohoo!


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 2, 2009)

We barely got any snow here in the midwest, but we have a half day of school today anyway. xP


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 2, 2009)

AJelsma said:


> doesnt even snow in Ca (the normal part)


Right now it's raining pretty hard over here.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 2, 2009)

ive had a lot of cancellations in the past months, now my spring break is only one day long. its fine while your not in school, but later on youll see that its not so great


----------



## Bob (Mar 2, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> ive had a lot of cancellations in the past months, now my spring break is only one day long. its fine while your not in school, but later on youll see that its not so great



sure it is!


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 2, 2009)

It said in New Jersey that it will snow 8-12 inches.
That a lot.:confused:
I can study more for my Spanish test, and finish my homework.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 3, 2009)

Man, this sucks.
In Toronto (ONLY the TDSB -- the TCDSB (Catholic school board)), our schools don't close unless its 30 below, a blazing snowstorm outside, and at least 3 feet of accumulation.

In Peel and Halton (surrounding regions), they close down if just 1 inch of snow falls.
WTF.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

This is stupid...like 2 other schools in the same district have minimum days, but we don't get 'em.

On a related note: it is only raining here in Placerville...it stopped a little while ago.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in the middle of PA and didn't get anything except 20mph winds. >.>


----------



## darkzelkova (Mar 3, 2009)

It got really warm here in Calgary >_<


----------



## Odin (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats cool, i cant wait 2 more weeks till spring break!


----------

